
George Fong – Head of Security at ESPN Is Doing an AMA - laks_srini_hn
George Fong is a former FBI agent and now head of security at ESPN. He joins us to discuss his book, The Coldness of Night, in the Urban Book Club on Dec 7th. Get the app at urbanama.com.
======
ldondeti
The AMA is live now on UrbanAMA

